# McLouis Lagan 263 habitation fuse box



## 130983 (Jan 30, 2010)

Help - I'm trying to find the fuse box for the habitation part of my McLouis Lagan 263. The manual gives no information!


----------



## Den1 (May 11, 2005)

MichaelC said:


> Help - I'm trying to find the fuse box for the habitation part of my McLouis Lagan 263. The manual gives no information!


This might not be any use at all, so apologies in advance. On the McLouis Glen 363 the habitation fuses are behind a panel in the wall, near floor level, below the table. Good hunting.


----------

